# Thunder Snow!!!



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

We have had 3'ft snow so far this year and not even Xmas and we are getting another blast now12" to 14" inches, blowing like a bastard after the snow is done temps dropping past - 15 wind chills to deep -30's
**** me it's going to be a long winter had to leave the lake early yesterday and quit ice fishing, at least we got the ice house out before the storm hit.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> We have had 3'ft snow so far this year and not even Xmas and we are getting another blast now12" to 14" inches, blowing like a bastard after the snow is done temps dropping past - 15 wind chills to deep -30's
> **** me it's going to be a long winter had to leave the lake early yesterday and quit ice fishing, at least we got the ice house out before the storm hit.


Sucks it interupted the fishing but I'm loving this stuff . I've been bummed I couldn't use the 4x4 much the past winters so this is great . Had the kids out doing doughnuts and going places others were getting stuck . They had a blast . 

Let the dog out and he loves it but when he ran into a snowdrift over his head it was classic . Came out growling and snorting out snow . I couldn't stop laughing but I don't think he thought it was funny .


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Sucks it interupted the fishing but I'm loving this stuff . I've been bummed I couldn't use the 4x4 much the past winters so this is great . Had the kids out doing doughnuts and going places others were getting stuck . They had a blast .
> 
> Let the dog out and he loves it but when he ran into a snowdrift over his head it was classic . Came out growling and snorting out snow . I couldn't stop laughing but I don't think he thought it was funny .


Good your playing and not having to work in it. The wife and me walked 4 blocks to the neighborhood diner and had breakfast at nearly every intersection there was someone in some sort of a shit box of a car stuck, Renda wanted to help push I said piss on that ware are they going to go.
Ha as I'm typing I'm looking out my window at some ass hat in a full size suburban 4 X 4 rocking back and forth the people in the 2 cars behind him are jumping out and helping him push.
I think I'm going to try and grill the Walleyes we caught yesterday in the fire place for supper tonight


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

those storms are what I miss about MN. It's 80F here in AZ and I'm happily wearing Shorts and a Tshirt. But those Blizzards are pretty cool as long as you've got a nice fire going.

I heard the NY Giants couldn't get into MSP for the game tomorrow and are currently stuck in KC. HAHAHAHA Fools!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I am glad it is you guys. We are having some decent weather again here. Ice fishing sounds like a kick in the butt.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Good your playing and not having to work in it. The wife and me walked 4 blocks to the neighborhood diner and had breakfast at nearly every intersection there was someone in some sort of a shit box of a car stuck, Renda wanted to help push I said piss on that ware are they going to go.
> Ha as I'm typing I'm looking out my window at some ass hat in a full size suburban 4 X 4 rocking back and forth the people in the 2 cars behind him are jumping out and helping him push.
> I think I'm going to try and grill the Walleyes we caught yesterday in the fire place for supper tonight


 
We've been having some real fun with the snow over here lately, we had another blizzard on Monday, accompanied by temps -15 c - -20 c overnight, the main stretch of motorway got grid locked and THousands of people had to spend up to 24 hrs in their cars. The Scottish transport minister resigned today lol.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> We've been having some real fun with the snow over here lately, we had another blizzard on Monday, accompanied by temps -15 c - -20 c overnight, the main stretch of motorway got grid locked and THousands of people had to spend up to 24 hrs in their cars. The Scottish transport minister resigned today lol.


It snows plenty often here not the big numbers that the mountain cities get. Cold is what we are famous for in Minnesota. - 60f is the record for Minnesota at a elevation of 14000ft the unofficial record is -75f
The transportation minister mast have been a puss


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Good your playing and not having to work in it. The wife and me walked 4 blocks to the neighborhood diner and had breakfast at nearly every intersection there was someone in some sort of a shit box of a car stuck, Renda wanted to help push I said piss on that ware are they going to go.
> Ha as I'm typing I'm looking out my window at some ass hat in a full size suburban 4 X 4 rocking back and forth the people in the 2 cars behind him are jumping out and helping him push.
> I think I'm going to try and grill the Walleyes we caught yesterday in the fire place for supper tonight


I was supposed to take one of my daughters to the Mall of America today for her birthday but the visibility was just too bad . We went to the local Target instead and then went to an Applebees for lunch . We were the only ones in there when we got there and they closed up after we left . 

What a circus once the plows start doing the main roads . The poor little cars can't make it onto the sideroads without getting stuck in that wall of snow left by the plows . If I was working right now I'd probably be pushing some Civic or Camry out of their predicament .


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Blizzards is something we dont tend to have to put up with here in Oz. Having said that we had the coldest winter in 30 years with record rain fall. Also has been a very mild summer so far. Its gotta suck being a global warming groupie nowdays.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> those storms are what I miss about MN. It's 80F here in AZ and I'm happily wearing Shorts and a Tshirt. But those Blizzards are pretty cool as long as you've got a nice fire going.
> 
> I heard the NY Giants couldn't get into MSP for the game tomorrow and are currently stuck in KC. HAHAHAHA Fools!


Yeah when it's like this I can handle winter . You guys are right though if it's just cold it's miserable . Unless you're ice fishing or snowmobiling . Sold my pop up and heater a few years ago . Still have my fishing gear though . It didn't matter if it was -50 F all I needed was to crank the propane heater and I was toasty , don't even need a jacket and all that energy you burn makes the fish taste that much better when you get home . 

Until I found out I got my girlfriend pregnant back in my single days I had ordered a really nice icehouse with bunks , kitchen table and retractable wheels . My plan was when I got off at 8am from work I'd go to the fishhouse as much as I could and fish/sleep until I had to get ready for work . Just like I did during the summer with my bassboat . That and my bassboat soon disappearred . 

My kids are getting older so I'm hoping to get some toys in the next couple of years . For the winter , first thing with be a new popup fishhouse and a snowmobile .

We are probably lucky the Giants can't get here . We suck .


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> Blizzards is something we dont tend to have to put up with here in Oz. Having said that we had the coldest winter in 30 years with record rain fall. Also has been a very mild summer so far. Its gotta suck being a global warming groupie nowdays.


Don't know much about global warming but isn't colder/milder temps around the world a symtom , because of all the colder air in the atmosphere from the polar ice caps melting ? I know I saw it in a movie once .


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

The Giants are camped out in Kansas City because of the weather.. Can't get to game with the Vikings tomorrow, at least not yet.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Don't know much about global warming but isn't colder/milder temps around the world a symtom , because of all the colder air in the atmosphere from the polar ice caps melting ? I know I saw it in a movie once .


Yes thats correct. If you have record high temps, thats Global Warming. If you have droughts, thats Global Warming. If you have record cold temps thats also Global Warming. If you have blizzards, floods, storms, hail thats also Global Warming. Pretty much everything, cold or hot, is Global Warming.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> Yes thats correct. If you have record high temps, thats Global Warming. If you have droughts, thats Global Warming. If you have record cold temps thats also Global Warming. If you have blizzards, floods, storms, hail thats also Global Warming. Pretty much everything, cold or hot, is Global Warming.


Oh yeah .  

Everytime I hear about global warning or any tree hugger thing I always think of what George Carlin says at about 1:30 and on in this video .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cjRGee5ipM


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

LMFAO!
I like that "We can't even take care of ourselves yet we're going to save the f-ing planet?!"

God, I miss George Carlin.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

We are getting drenched in a downpour of rain right now, that has melted almost all of the 3-4 inches of snow we had, just in time for well below freezing night to lay a nice sheet of ice down before it snows another +-10 inches tomorrow....love winter...


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> We are getting drenched in a downpour of rain right now, that has melted almost all of the 3-4 inches of snow we had, just in time for well below freezing night to lay a nice sheet of ice down before it snows another +-10 inches tomorrow....love winter...


Now that sucks .


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> We are getting drenched in a downpour of rain right now, that has melted almost all of the 3-4 inches of snow we had, just in time for well below freezing night to lay a nice sheet of ice down before it snows another +-10 inches tomorrow....love winter...


Zowie that sounds ugly


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

betcha there will be a rise in births about 9mo from now.


I miss MN


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> betcha there will be a rise in births about 9mo from now.
> 
> 
> I miss MN


That's funny but true .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> betcha there will be a rise in births about 9mo from now.
> 
> 
> I miss MN


Gotta keep warm somehow! No wonder 3 of my kids have fall birthdays


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> LMFAO!
> I like that "We can't even take care of ourselves yet we're going to save the f-ing planet?!"
> 
> God, I miss George Carlin.


I love George Carlin and Dice, but heres Carlin on the planet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eScDfYzMEEw


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

the metrodome roof collapsed. I wonder if they will play the game at the Gopher's field. Isn't that outside? Yikes


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

TN is now getting a blast of that cold air. We are getting snow, only a couple of inches expected, and cold temps. Supposed to get 11 degrees. That is very cold for us. If it's 11 in Nashville, we'll be around 8. Two inches of snow can immobilize this place. Tomorrow morning will be interesting. I may or may not be teaching patrol dogs tomorrow. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> the metrodome roof collapsed. I wonder if they will play the game at the Gopher's field. Isn't that outside? Yikes


sabotage so they can get their new stadium.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

jamie lind said:


> sabotage so they can get their new stadium.


Nahhh, they are just afraid to play the Giants. ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

jamie lind said:


> sabotage so they can get their new stadium.


It sure is convienant though . They have an absolutely horrible year hurting their bid for a new stadium but then their current stadium collapses . That was a lucky accident .


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

jamie lind said:


> sabotage so they can get their new stadium.


I can here Ziggy pounding the drum here at my place you been out fishing Jamie


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Some people like winter. It is always more fun if you get to do something other than drive your car in it. 

Here is a white middle class special interest group wanting to save winter:mrgreen:

Gotta admit the film footage is cool.

http://vimeo.com/16442800


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

40 mile/hr winds here, bitter cold...not much snow, but enough to be a PIA by drifting my driveway...


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Trish Campbell said:


> 40 mile/hr winds here, bitter cold...not much snow, but enough to be a PIA by drifting my driveway...


Good luck . 

All is calm here now . Going to go dig my squad out . Good thing is the wind blew all the snow off of it . Bad thing is it's surrounded by about 3 feet of snow because of the wind .


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Trish Campbell said:


> 40 mile/hr winds here, bitter cold...not much snow, but enough to be a PIA by drifting my driveway...


Batten down the hatches Trish if your getting what went through here.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I can here Ziggy pounding the drum here at my place you been out fishing Jamie


just finishing the new fish house today. just watched a full size pickup drive by so i might pull it out tonight, or i'll get my buddy to bring his 4 wheeler over later this week. depends if my wife leaves the house. she claims the ice is still to thin to drive on.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Right now its a drizzly 58... obviously a cold front coming in... low of 28 high of 53 tomorrow ..... that is super cold any time of year for Tampa. I like the snow.... to visit..... but i can't imagine having to get up extra early and go out in the snow and shovel or scrap ice just to go to work.... yikes!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Sunny but chilly in Colorado - no snow. YAY. Sucks to be all of you.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> It sure is convienant though . They have an absolutely horrible year hurting their bid for a new stadium but then their current stadium collapses . That was a lucky accident .



video of the collapse

http://msn.foxsports.com/video/shows/nfl-on-fox?vid=ca15cffb-3b66-49a0-84ca-20ed0a175567

I heard the game is moving to detroit and it free for those who want to attend


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

First I've seen of the video been blowing snow and running errands that really quite amazing


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> video of the collapse
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/video/shows/nfl-on-fox?vid=ca15cffb-3b66-49a0-84ca-20ed0a175567
> 
> I heard the game is moving to detroit and it free for those who want to attend


I watch the Vikes but I try not to invest too much into them . I remember being a young kid with my #44 Chuck Foreman jersey on watching the Vikes play the Steelers in the Super Bowl thinking the Purple People Eaters were going to crush them . Instead we got our butts whipped . It all started there for me and has never stopped . Atlanta , New Orleans , WTF ?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I guess I should have shut up.
Looks like I'm going to have some crap weather for my drive to AZ for Christmas - and if it's real bad I will have to postpone it because some of the places I have to drive through won't be suitable (read: too slippery for the car to make it without chains or snow tires, which I don't own) for my car if it's icy. But if I'm lucky, it will all melt off before I need to drive through Trinidad/northern New Mexico.
My mom asked tonight when I was coming down, and the answer is "when I show up" at this point. 

Last year was the same way, but my ex (who is from Vermont and good at driving in snow) drove and we used his truck. That was good, because the road sucked between Trinidad and Santa Fe; miles and miles of ice and snow. 

Now I'm kind of bummed, but keeping my fingers crossed for sunny weather.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I hear over 1600 flights out of Chicago have been canceled due to the weather. That is a lot of unhappy people.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

3-4 weeks ago it was in the 70s. Also odd for that time of year.
Now were in single digits and snow. Traditional Jan and Feb weather but nothing shocking for the Midwest.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

it's 80F in phoenix today. As much as a generally dislike AZ, the weather this time of year is damn near perfect. 

I do miss the wicked snow storms and prefer them to the nasty heat we have here though I wouldn't want to be back in MN to shovel all of that shit.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

jamie lind said:


> just finishing the new fish house today. just watched a full size pickup drive by so i might pull it out tonight, or i'll get my buddy to bring his 4 wheeler over later this week. depends if my wife leaves the house. she claims the ice is still to thin to drive on.


My kid "Dustin" and I pulled mine out my 8' X 16' wheel house on to Lake Miltona with a 4X4 ATV Friday, not much snow on the ice at all had about 10" of good ice they got no snow from this storm so thats a good thing.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> it's 80F in phoenix today. As much as a generally dislike AZ, the weather this time of year is damn near perfect.
> 
> I do miss the wicked snow storms and prefer them to the nasty heat we have here though I wouldn't want to be back in MN to shovel all of that shit.


Spent about 3 hrs blowing and shoveling yesterday now I'm sitting home the refinery I'm working at has a cold weather/ wind chill policy so no work today.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Batten down the hatches Trish if your getting what went through here.


Felt like my roof was going to get ripped off, winds up to 50 mph, white out! Hate it, who can I go visit that lives somewhere nice and warm? Preferably on a beach?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Trish Campbell said:


> Felt like my roof was going to get ripped off, winds up to 50 mph, white out! Hate it, who can I go visit that lives somewhere nice and warm? Preferably on a beach?



come to Phoenix. All beach, no water.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

10 below zero this morning...think Arizona sounds pretty darn good


----------

